# What is the best fish oil supplement for my dogs?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our local food distributor carries Grizzly Salmon Oil. Is that the best stuff or is there another brand/type that you prefer? I normally don't use anything, but both my mom and I have dogs that are dry and itchy right now and I figured a supplement might help. Thanks!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have always used the human grade Spring Valley brand from Wal-Mart. They are 1000 mg each. We have had excellent results with it. Our vet actually recommended the human grade over the formulas made for dogs. He said that the human grade tablets have more omega 3 and are better quality than most dog formulated ones. We have been using it for about a year now and our dogs coats are super soft and shiny and never dry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know what the "best" is, I suppose that is each persons opinion. : 

I feed my dogs Timberwolf Wild Salmon Oil. We started on it because salmon oil has natural anti-inflammatory properties. Teddi had been dx with elbow dysplasia and I did not want her on NSAID's....yet. They get one teaspoon 2 times daily. They love it. Their coats are good, but they were before the salmon oil so I am not sure I see a change there. 

I will say Maxine just flourished on the supplement. Having been my senior dog we knew she had "issues". We contemplated doing some of the treatments we were doing with Belle and Teddi but financially we were not sure we could continue with all three. We did put Max on the salmon oil and she perked RIGHT up. Demanding to go for walks, wanting to play more with the other dogs. It was pleasant that something so simple could improve her. We laughed because had we gone the other route with her medically like we did Belle and Teddi (adequan injections) we were wondering just what she might have been like. 

We continued the salmon oil for her post her dx of cancer. The vets all agreed do not stop. It has a lot of good things for dogs. I don't think it can hurt. Hope it helps your dogs skin. 

Ann


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! Great input. 

I like the idea that it has natural anti-inflammatory properties, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We wanted to get our dogs on Salmon oil. I ordered a big bottle of it with the squirt pump. It was messy and I wasn't getting accurate measurements. I found some salmon oil tablets at Costco that work great. We supplement morning and evening and it's neat, measured and the dogs love them. 

One word about salmon oils and fish oils in general: Penny & Maggie's Mom and I attended a nutracutical seminar put on by one of the vets in the veterinary clinic where I take my pups. The vet who gave the lecture was very critical of fish oils, glucosamine supplments and Sam-E formulations from Sams and Walmarts in general because the labeling doesn't include information on the sources of the ingredients. For fish oils she was particularly concerned with mercury levels. She cautioned if they don't include the source of the fish, assume the worst. The salmon oil capsules from Costco "claim" they are from pure sources and waters, but since they aren't regulated by the FDA no one can know for sure. The vet also cautioned to get formulas that concentrate on the Omega 3s, not Omega 6s because too much Omega 6 can be detrimental (I don't remember what the detriment is, sorry). She gave us some great handouts and one of the warnings for fish oils was in some dogs overdosing can cause lethargy or increased itching. Also, if you dog is going into surgery, best to hold off on them for a bit because they do tend to cause increased bleeding. I know that is true for humans too. 

I hope this helps! I love the coats on my dogs with the new salmon oil, but unfortunately it has been so wet and rainy here they are itching up a storm and having more allergies, yeasty ears and issues. Toby even got a hot spot, in December!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks DallasGold. That's some great information!

My mom's dog (GSD mix) had had just horrible skin issues for the last year or so. He's 5 years old. He has had 3-4 staph infections and has been on DermaCaps for his entire life. I just got her to switch over to a special "coat" formula of dog food that we get from our local distributor. He has started back to scratching and shedding again and she said he had a few spots like he was trying to get another staph infection.

My Jasmine and Danny have been very itchy for the last month. Jasmine and Jasper are shedding like crazy. So I figured why not try some fish oil for them, too. I really do think it's tied into the heat in the house and the air being really dry. I know I am definitely noticing it in my hair and skin.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We wanted to get our dogs on Salmon oil. I ordered a big bottle of it with the squirt pump. It was messy and I wasn't getting accurate measurements. I found some salmon oil tablets at Costco that work great. We supplement morning and evening and it's neat, measured and the dogs love them.
> 
> One word about salmon oils and fish oils in general: Penny & Maggie's Mom and I attended a nutracutical seminar put on by one of the vets in the veterinary clinic where I take my pups. The vet who gave the lecture was very critical of fish oils, glucosamine supplments and Sam-E formulations from Sams and Walmarts in general because the labeling doesn't include information on the sources of the ingredients. For fish oils she was particularly concerned with mercury levels. She cautioned if they don't include the source of the fish, assume the worst. The salmon oil capsules from Costco "claim" they are from pure sources and waters, but since they aren't regulated by the FDA no one can know for sure. The vet also cautioned to get formulas that concentrate on the Omega 3s, not Omega 6s because too much Omega 6 can be detrimental (I don't remember what the detriment is, sorry). She gave us some great handouts and one of the warnings for fish oils was in some dogs overdosing can cause lethargy or increased itching. Also, if you dog is going into surgery, best to hold off on them for a bit because they do tend to cause increased bleeding. I know that is true for humans too.
> 
> I hope this helps! I love the coats on my dogs with the new salmon oil, but unfortunately it has been so wet and rainy here they are itching up a storm and having more allergies, yeasty ears and issues. Toby even got a hot spot, in December!


That is why I use only Spring Valley which has MEG3 fish oil. Iceland Pure also has a certified purity. Good idea to pay a little more and get high quality stuff.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

At one time I used Grizzly Salmon Oil which was OK. For the last several years I've given my dogs one 1000 mg soft gel cap of "Carlson Norwegian Salmon Oil". It is human grade and considered one of the most reliable and well-sourced salmon oils on the market. It also includes vitamin E which is important when you're supplementing daily.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! That is great information. I appreciate everyone who has taken the time to respond with their experiences and knowledge!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Just wondering if any of your Goldens have had loose stools from taking the omegas? I have tried several different brands human and pet grade and all of them have given Ruby the runs.


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

vrmueller - I was wondering the same thing. Fish oil gives mine the squirts and one of them gets belly aches from it, so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> For fish oils she was particularly concerned with mercury levels. She cautioned if they don't include the source of the fish, assume the worst. The salmon oil capsules from Costco "claim" they are from pure sources and waters, but since they aren't regulated by the FDA no one can know for sure.


Thanks for the info, very interesting!
I googled around a bit for the mercury thingie and found this link, good read - 

http://www.consumerlab.com/reviews/Omega-3_Fatty_Acids_EPA_and_DHA_from_Fish_Marine_Oils/omega3/

52 fish oils were tested and none of them had detectable mercury levels


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

vrmueller said:


> Just wondering if any of your Goldens have had loose stools from taking the omegas? I have tried several different brands human and pet grade and all of them have given Ruby the runs.


We've had 3 dogs on fish oils and 2 have never had loose stools from taking them, the third does! The dogs eat the same food and take the fish oils. I've read it can do the same thing to humans. :uhoh: My brother in law takes massive doses daily due to a previous heart attack at a very young age. I'll see him next week at Christmas dinner--not sure that is appropriate dinner conversation though! 

As far as belly aches from the fish oils, that's one of the side effects the vet mentioned in the lecture for supplementing too much. 

The omega 3s are such great easy supplements for anti-inflammatory benefits including heart, skin, allergies and arthritis. We swear by them. I've noticed my sinus allergies and headaches and knee arthritis have dramatically lessened.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Iceland pure. Mine wont dont like the pill form.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Fostermom another great supplement we use for our dogs that did WONDERS for skin and coat, is "Missing Link". We used to feed a lesser food than we do now. Belle (my lab) had dry skin, and dandruff. We put her on that and WOW did it make a difference. We never took the dogs off, so that is why I don't know if the salmon oil makes a difference because the Missing Link is still in their diet. Just something you may want to look into. You can get that at HealthyPets.com but I have seen it at a lot of pet supply stores. 

Ann


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, I'll look into Missing Link, too.

My dogs have iron stomachs! They have never had a problem with food changes and the only time any of them has had diarrhea is when Danny ate a sock. They do throw up when they get into the bamboo at my mom's house though! And it's always greens and it's always right after I clean the carpets.

DallasGold, let me know how that conversation goes with your BIL. LOL


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley has been getting Carlson Norwegian Salmon Oil for a couple of years now. He gets 2 caps in the morning and 1 at night. I order from Iherb.com and you can get a 180 count bottle plus a 50 count free bottle for about $14


----------

